# Cerakote - 04/11/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some more photos of some recent projects. I especially like the colors on the Glock. Enjoy the photos.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice work,email sent about another MKIII.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Tim, the black mark II is mind and you done a great job. I showed a guy at work and he is going to send one via Jeff. Thanks again.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Glock*

Thanks, Tim, for the great job you did on my Glock earlier this week.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Cerakote*

Thanks Tim for the great job on Glock and Mark ll. Pictures don't do Guns Justice. I recommend Tim highly for this kind of work. Very Pleased with his work. Thanks Again

Jeff


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice work there!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

That 26/27 looks slick!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

the 2-tone Ruger .22 is sweet !


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Glock looks sweet. Ever do any camo patterns? Pics of camo of any rifles with camo?


----------

